# Hello all I am student of mobile app development



## ethanwilliam (Nov 28, 2015)

I am student of mobile app development. I am interested with mobile technology. So, I choose my course as andorid/ios app development and learning the way to make mobile more user friendly. To know more about mobile apps I personally install the app and review it. 

My major focus on security as day by day mobile data hacking is growing worldwide and it is the main current issue for every smartphone user. I personally have meet with Whatsapp hack. So I tried different app lock and folder lock on my phone like:

LEOMaster
AppLock
Smart AppLock
Super AppLock
Photo & Video Locker
Safe Gallery Free
Private Photo Vault
Videos & Photos Lock
File Locker


----------

